# s13 s14 strut dimensions



## krazieddi (Aug 27, 2006)

are the dimensions of a front strut (under the hood between the suspension towers) the same for an s13 and s14? does anyone know the dimensions are? thanks all!


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

well here is the S14 one.


----------



## krazieddi (Aug 27, 2006)

*clarification*

thanks for the link. it is helpful. but what i should have asked is if anyone knows whether or not the strut bar for an s13 and an s14 are interchangable with one another. if so, then it should infer that they have the same dimensions, at least for a strut bar.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

krazieddi said:


> are the dimensions of a front strut (under the hood between the suspension towers) the same for an s13 and s14? does anyone know the dimensions are? thanks all!


The two are not the same. The S13 tower inner bolt spacing is around 963 mm, while the S14 spacing is around 970 mm.


----------



## drivesolo (Mar 28, 2005)

Greetings Krazieddi!

It's a shame that the bolt pattern is not the same between the S13 & S14. I'll see if I can find an S13 to do some tests on.


----------

